# Stiff Joints/CAE Question?



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

One of my wethers has stiff front legs. Whenever he first gets up (especially in the cooler weather) his front legs are straight and stiff when he first starts to walk. He is only a year old and will be 2 in February. After reading this http://fiascofarm.com/goats/cae.htm I'm wondering if it could be CAE? I always thought his stiff joints just had something to due with the fact that when he was younger he jumped off several high places that he wasn't supposed to be on. I saw him jump off something 8ft high several times. 
He always crawls on his knees a lot which was mentioned in the article I just read and I've never noticed his brother doing this.

After he takes a few steps he is fine and is usually running around like crazy lately since the weather has cooled off, it's just the getting up part that concerns me-other than that he is extremely active. I've also noticed that sometimes he gets up very carefully- he will get his front end up first so he is sitting like a dog, then he will sit there and stretch for a minute before getting his rear end up.

What do you guys think? Could it be CAE? Or is it possible that it is just stiff joints? And what are somethings I can do to help him during the colder months?

Oh and I just wanted to add that he has had some medical problems in the past. When he was about 3 months old he had to have his urinary tract re-routed but not because of UC. It was because he didn't form correctly and his penis wasn't the correct length causing him to urinate inside is sheath and for it to only leak out slowly. Kind of a strange and unusual thing (I think) but I just thought that since it was because he didn't grow correctly that the joint problems could be related to that as well.

Thanks in advance! And here is a picture of him just because  It was taken back at my parents house when he was younger, I don't have any current pics of him on my computer. He is a Pygmy/ND


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It could be CAE, but if he did have a birth defect there is a possibility he has some other problems with his joints. I would suggest sending some blood to BioTracking to test for CAE. It costs $4.00 plus shipping (does not have to be overnighted, I just shipped some blood through the post office in one of their flat rate priority boxes and it cost $5.20 for shipping). You only need 2 cc of blood in a plain red top blood tube. It is not hard to draw blood from a goat if you have never done it, or you can have your vet pull the blood. Getting the test done will let you know if it is CAE and won't keep you guessing. If it isn't, I would talk to your vet about other possibilities. He may need to have his joints x-rayed to see if there is any arthritis or any other problems.

He is a cutie!

ETA: How are his hooves? Has he had his hooves trimmed recently? I would check his feet and make sure he doesn't have any hoof rot or any problems there, hoof pain can cause them to not want to walk on their feet.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok I will do that, I've drawn blood on a steer before so I shouldn't have any problems with it. Where can I get one of those red top tubes? Tractor Supply maybe? 

Thanks!

And I trim his hooves regularly so I don't think it's that but I will double check them to be sure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try TSC or get it from a local vet. Doing the blood test would be best.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, I will send one in this week so I can know for sure.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If I were you I'd send a sample for both brothers so that you'll know. In the mean time you could try giving him 1000 IU's of vitamin D for a week and then drop to 500 IU's. This vitamin does much for inflamation and pain. It works like a steroid in the body but, is water soluable. They can't be overdosed as their body will only take what it needs. It helps a lot with my husbands arthritis and may help your boy with his stiff joints. Just squeeze the gel cap over his food or hide it in banana.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do his knees look bigger then your other goats? It could be CAE but could also be other things. Blood test would be your best bet to know. Did he have any naval infection as a kid? It could be joint ill damage.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess it would make more sense just to go ahead and send both samples in so I will know. I will try the vitamin D too so I can help with the pain. He doesn't seem to be in too much pain but I guess his legs must be hurting at least a little bit for him to be moving them stiffly like that. 

No, his knees look completely normal-no swelling or anything. And he's never had any type of infection before, just the one surgery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given. :thumb:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh he is soo cute! 

I hope it all turns out well but like the other posters have said, blood work is easy and can tell you pretty quick. Poor little guy sounds like he had kinda a rough start to life.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks!

Yeah I was worried about him making it for a while but he pulled through!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Haley how did everything go with your wether? Did he have cae?
Did the vit d help him?

Just curious cause I have a wether who’s older with joint issues too.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, that post was from 2012 and I doubt the original poster is around. Her last post was 2018.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have learned much more about vitamin D and daily dosing in the last 8 years too lol


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I have learned much more about vitamin D and daily dosing in the last 8 years too lol


What would you recommend now?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats rock: yeah I knew it had been a while. But thought I’d ask just in case the person still gets email notifications. 

Jill: Do you have a arthritic wether you’ve used vit d dosing daily with? I know we as humans can overdose on vit d they say anyway. Maybe that’s not true?

I have the liquid in a dropper. I could add to his regimen we are giving him. 

I’d love to take him off meloxicam. But till I find something tried and that works I’m hesitant to do that. 

We are giving him a daily dosing of red cell right now too. He’s looking thrifty again. Hasn’t really lost weight just looking thrifty. And picks up his legs periodically like he’s in pain or uncomfortable sorta. 
Seems to happen most when changes in weather. 

He’s 8.5 yrs old. We are adding soybean meal and diamond V cultured yeast daily to help him look less thrifty. That worked last summer. But I haven’t found anything other than meloxicam to work for his arthritis/joint issues.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Also Jill if you could share daily dosing you’ve used with your goats that would be helpful. 

He’s 8.5 yrs old 
240 lbs.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh also we have added zinc citrate powder into his diet.

He also gets a carrot and garlic clove daily.


----------

